# Need a good sound file for my Electric Chair



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm having trouble finding a gory sound file for my electric chair (screaming, zapping, sizzling etc.), if anyone has one and would share it I would appreciate it..Thanks.


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Good stuff linked off of another Halloween site:
http://www.freakengine.com/sound files/fx_electricchair01.mp3

Some here, haven't used them myself.
http://www.sound-ideas.com/thrillers.html


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

When I built and ran the electric chair room at a pro haunt years ago, I borrowed an awesome tape for it. It was an endless loop cassette recorded in stereo. When you threw the big knife switch on the wall, it pressed 3 momentary switch buttons -- one that killed the house light, one that activated the strobe light, and one that closed the circuit on the speaker wires so both channels would play instead of just the one.

The left channel was just a transformer hum, that's the sound you heard all the time. The right channel was an amped up composite of 60-cycle line interference, plastic excelsior being crackled, and (the best part) frying baloney. Good blend of high voltage and burning flesh sound.

Get out the microphone and a slab of bacon and start making some sound effects!


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

zipped: http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/chair.zip


----------



## phreeqmeout (Oct 10, 2007)

*Electric chair sound file*

look here
http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/LAB_LIQUID_FOOD/index.html


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

is it just me or can anyone else not burn these onto a cd?


----------

